

Java Programming Book For Begineers Knowing Nothing When Starting - cjcurland

Is there any Java programming books online that are in color? It seems like black and white get's confusing because it's all in the same color. Yes I know when I go to college they will not be in color but it's called I buy a highlighter and highlight the words. Makes me focus better and understand things aswell. Beginner books
======
yanw
there is an oreilly head first Java book:
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596009205>

